# Moving to a new server. (July 22, 2007)



## Andy R (Jul 21, 2007)

I just wanted to let you know that I am going to move DC tomorrow night around 11:00 pm EST. I estimate downtime to be less then an hour. Just to be safe, please plan on it taking all night in case I run into some unexpected issues.

I will post more to this thread after the move and solicit feedback to make sure everything is working just right.

Regards,

Andy R


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the 'heads up' Andy.


----------



## redkitty (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for all your hard work Andy!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2007)

Yo Andy R...

Thank you for your continued dedication to provide excellent service! Bravo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Andy...I might have withdrawls though...


----------



## Katie H (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks, Andy.  Message received and understood.  Thanks for all your hard work.  It doesn't go unappreciated.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2007)

.................... 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2007)

_Thank you Andy,_
_We have a wonderful site thanks to you._

_kadesma_


----------



## Alix (Jul 21, 2007)

Note to self...make sure to have other plans tomorrow night.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## GB (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesome, thanks Andy!


----------



## mudbug (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll be asleep anyway, but thanks for the warning, Andy.

You continue to rock.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Andy. I didn't know who to thank for DC (besides the fine members) so it's nice to know who keeps things running so smoothly!


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jul 22, 2007)

lol
i thought we were talking about waitresses


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 23, 2008)

HA! Fooled all the "New" members, didn't I.

Happy Anniversary, belated by a day!
​


----------



## deelady (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## pacanis (Jul 23, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> HA! Fooled all the "New" members, didn't I.
> 
> Happy Anniversary, belated by a day!


 
 well, you fooled me I guess.
With the glitches happening lately, it looked believable to me, especially because you can't see the date in Portal until you click on the link and read it... 
I thought maybe I missed a nre post yesterday.....


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeh, it happened to me too at first. That's why I brought it back up.
I was looking at the catagories for the members map I still haven't found and saw this.
I, too, though it was timely with what's been going on.
​


----------

